
A Japanese medical university lowered women’s test scores - tosh
https://qz.com/1346588/tokyo-medical-university-lowered-womens-test-scores-because-it-was-a-necessary-evil/
======
todd8
Medical schools fill an important role with limited training and teaching
resources. I suspect they would be loath to admit someone that was planning to
work as an MD for only one year after graduation. Women, of course work as
doctors for more that a single year, but on average they do work less over
their lifetimes than male physicians.

For a number of reasons, female physicians don’t work as much over their
careers as men statistically. I’m guessing that this is why med schools might
practice this unsavory discrimination against women. It’s really unfair to
individuals that might or might not go on to make more important contributors
to the field than the average male doctor.

I was married to a brilliant woman that went to medical school at a time when
there was much more overt sexism in the field. Her abilities were unusual; she
was always near the top of her class, and in a field like medicine this
provided some protection from prejudice. _However, women shouldn’t have to be
better than their colleagues to simply survive medical training._

Personally, about half my doctors are now female and I’m very happy with them.

------
JoeAltmaier
Patronizing behavior at its very apex: bureaucratic Japan. And deeply ironic,
as the average Japanese woman is getting married less and having children
less, yet the old greyhairs in charge are still acting as if everything is as
it was in centuries past.

------
YeGoblynQueenne
And of course, if this had gone unreported for long enough, the Tokyo Medical
University would have justified the dearth of female graduates by pointing at
the overall lower test scores of female candidates.

